# Think of switching from Dish to Direct



## Snydley (Mar 30, 2007)

But I have a few questions. First my TV setup:
I have 3 HD TVs and 4 SD TVs. The 3 HDs are in the house, 2 SDs are in the house and the other 2 SDs are my garage/ finished studio, 15 ft. from my house. Their signal is being fed from the switch in my house, to an SD receiver,(no dvr) in the studio. The TVs in the house are connected to 2 VIP622 Dish receivers, and the 3rd HD TV doesn't have a receiver yet,(I'm trying to figure out if I should switch to Directv and haven't ordered another DISH receiver yet).
I'm really interested in Direct's Whole House DVR, BUT there might be a problem. We NIGHTLY watch HD recordings from our 2 DVRs at the same time.
Can I do this with a whole house DVR?
Right now we can't watch the DVR recordings in the studio, can we do this with a whole house DVR? 
I have a lot more questions, but I'll start with those. I like Direct's 5 month free offer, it's very tempting. I've been a Dish customer for years, but at this point I want the best equipment, and the best deal I can get.
I appreciate any help you might offer.
Thanks,
Snyde


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

You can watch two recordings at once from a DirecTv DVR as long as ONE is using whole home, and the other is from the DVR itself. You cannot watch two shows from on DVR using whole home. You can watch a show from one, and another show from a second DVR using whole home.

All outputs are active, so if you just want to watch one of the home HD DVRs out in the studio, you can watch the same program from both locations at once. If you change the channel or program, it will change on both, there is no separate tuner for the SD tv on DirecTv boxes.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Seems like you'd need at least two HD DVRs and then receivers for the others. As posted ^, you could "slave" some SD TVs off the other outputs.
For MRV, you need to have HD receivers as these have the networking needed.
Depending on what you want, you could go with 2-3 DVRs and then receivers at all the other locations.
Each DVR can record two shows at the same time and then watch a recording at that time.
As posted ^ each recorder can only stream one show to a remote receiver and watch the same or another recording locally.


----------



## Snydley (Mar 30, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> You can watch two recordings at once from a DirecTv DVR as long as ONE is using whole home, and the other is from the DVR itself. You cannot watch two shows from on DVR using whole home. You can watch a show from one, and another show from a second DVR using whole home.
> 
> All outputs are active, so if you just want to watch one of the home HD DVRs out in the studio, you can watch the same program from both locations at once. If you change the channel or program, it will change on both, there is no separate tuner for the SD tv on DirecTv boxes.


So I need 2 DVRs in a Directv set also. I guess the only benefit I can get from the whole house DVR is the ability to watch the whole house dvr in the studio.
I'm "on the fence" at this point. I've been with Dish for years, know and like the equipment ok, but I'm going to add another HD receiver/DVR for this 3rd HD TV, and I'm thinking serious about switching because of cost. I looked into cable, but 15min. on the phone with a moron that didn't know crap about anything technical reminded me of one of the reasons I went to satellite in the first place.
Now as far as the SD tvs, particularly the ones in the barn, since there are no separate tuners for the SD tvs, how would I change the channel if I'm in the studio and the receivers are in the house? I understand it will also change the channel in the house, but that's ok, I haven't yet figured out how to be in 2 places at once. :lol: The wife would still be able to watch a tuner/dvr in the house. Now would she be stuck watching the tuner on the TV it's wired to, or can she watch that TV on ANY TV. I read that there's a coax network system available. 
Thanks,
Snyde
Oh the days of B&W Tvs with manual tuners and 3 stations. Things were so much simpler then. :grin:


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Use RF mode on the remote in the studio set to the codeset being used by the DVR you want to control. If its to far away, you will need a IR extender system to receive the IR in the Barn, and blast if from a transmitter in the DVR room.

DirecTv is supposed to be coming out with what you are wanting (one DVR, multiple tuners, in a server type configuration, with slave tunerless remote media extenders at each TV), but its going to be a while, As far as I know, they arent even being tested yet.

The only company I know of using that configuration right now, is AT&T U-Verse.

All the receivers and DVRs can be interconnected using whole home video ($3 per month), allowing you to watch whatever is on the DVRs on any receiver in the house, as well as live TV on the receiver itself locally.


----------



## Snydley (Mar 30, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Seems like you'd need at least two HD DVRs and then receivers for the others. As posted ^, you could "slave" some SD TVs off the other outputs.
> For MRV, you need to have HD receivers as these have the networking needed.
> Depending on what you want, you could go with 2-3 DVRs and then receivers at all the other locations.
> Each DVR can record two shows at the same time and then watch a recording at that time.
> As posted ^ each recorder can only stream one show to a remote receiver and watch the same or another recording locally.


The TVs in the studio are SD tvs, but I'd like the networking capablity for those TVs. Can I use an HD receiver on those,(1 receiver split), SD TVs?
If I need 3 DVRs I might as well stay with Dish and get a 3rd DVR,(that's what I'm contemplating now), even if I need 2, that's not any better than what I have now. Although with the whole house DVR I'd be able to watch the DVR in the studio, which I can't now. As far as networking goes, the house and studio are wired with RG 6 coax and Cat5. Hopefully I can use one of those, though our computers are on the Cat5 and I don't want it to interfere with that.
Thanks,
Snyde


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Im not following the question. You can hook SD tvs to the HD receiver, yes, if your SD TV has a yellow video input jack (the HD receivers do not have a RF ch 3/4 output) although you can use an old VCR if you need to do that.

You would only really need one DVR unless you wanted to watch TWO separate shows at the same time from one of the remote rooms. If that is the case, you need TWO DVRs. I see no reason for three DVRs (other than the fact they cost the same per month as a receiver, so there really isnt any reason except the up front addition cost, to get DVRs). You can program the DVRs from the remote receivers, use fast forward, skip, and all the DVR functions, with the remote receivers, so you would only need as many DVRs as you need simultaneous remote access. If there are only two of you, then two DVRs would be sufficient.


----------



## Snydley (Mar 30, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> Use RF mode on the remote in the studio set to the codeset being used by the DVR you want to control. If its to far away, you will need a IR extender system to receive the IR in the Barn, and blast if from a transmitter in the DVR room.
> 
> DirecTv is supposed to be coming out with what you are wanting (one DVR, multiple tuners, in a server type configuration, with slave tunerless remote media extenders at each TV), but its going to be a while, As far as I know, they arent even being tested yet.
> 
> ...


The studio is probably too far away for the RF signal, and it's lined with aluminum coated insulation board, it's also got a metal roof. I have trouble with the phones in the studio connecting to the base unit in the house at times, so I don't know how well the RF is gonna work. 
I like the server setup you're talking about, that's EXACTLY what I need!! Maybe I just better wait for that to happen. At this point there's got to be something really BIG from Direct to make me jump ship. I'm not just gonna give up what I already know to get into another system that I might find doesn't do me any better than what I have. I'll have to do more research on Direct's equipment.
Thanks,
Snyde


----------



## Snydley (Mar 30, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> Im not following the question. You can hook SD tvs to the HD receiver, yes, if your SD TV has a yellow video input jack (the HD receivers do not have a RF ch 3/4 output) although you can use an old VCR if you need to do that.
> 
> You would only really need one DVR unless you wanted to watch TWO separate shows at the same time from one of the remote rooms. If that is the case, you need TWO DVRs. I see no reason for three DVRs (other than the fact they cost the same per month as a receiver, so there really isnt any reason except the up front addition cost, to get DVRs). You can program the DVRs from the remote receivers, use fast forward, skip, and all the DVR functions, with the remote receivers, so you would only need as many DVRs as you need simultaneous remote access. If there are only two of you, then two DVRs would be sufficient.


Yes, both of those TVs have composite RCA type connections. There's only 2 of us so I'm glad I don't need 3 DVRs. If the 3rd DVR was gonna cost me $99. then I'd just get 2. We have all these TVs, and it's really crazy sometimes, but we want our TV, where we want our TV.  I think the only room that doesn't have a TV in it is the bathroom, and I'm sure someday. :lol:
Snyde


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Sounds like with two of you that 2 DVRs should work fine. "His & hers" should work out.
Coax networking using the SAT feeds is the supported DECA networking, but there are DIY'ers here still using ethernet. DECA would keep it off your home network.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

As much as I love DirecTv, I really think you would be better off staying with your dish system and just adding one of those, until the technology makes a dramatic shift, unless the DirecTv whole home system would be worth the effort to switch over.

Your system sounds complicated, and I am fairly certain it wont be covered under the free installation, so you would be on your own, or have to pay to have it done. I would for sure get an estimate first.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I try not to push people either way, but there are things that you can do with DirecTV that you can't with dish [and maybe vice versa].
The whole home DVR and the connected home seem to be one that DirecTV has a lead in.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> Sounds like with two of you that 2 DVRs should work fine. "His & hers" should work out.
> Coax networking using the SAT feeds is the supported DECA networking, but there are DIY'ers here still using ethernet. DECA would keep it off your home network.


I agree there, but I think instead of his plan to do a dish type SD remote, he would be better off just installing a H24 at each TV, instead of trying to control a simulcast video feed from the house. If I recall Dishes prices on extra boxes, it probably would be a wash. With a separate receiver in each room, and the barn, he could always hit record to start a recording to the DVR, and then immediately hit LIST/Play to watch it, or just watch it live in the barn.
Be a lot easier than trying to control a DVR in the LR from the barn, and switching channels not knowing if the wife was watching that one.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

^ you typed as I was and "yeah" the connected home & Whole home DVR service makes things so much easier. Have recorders "some place" and clients where ever you want to watch.


----------



## PennyPincherP (Aug 18, 2010)

I switched from Dishnetwork over 2 years ago when I wanted to get additional DVRs. Because I was an existing customer, it was prohibitively expensive. Glad I did, DTV's technology has outpaced DN's at lower cost. I currently have 7 DVRs--5 are HDs. I don't have Whole House but during the Beta, all the HD DVRs recorded content was shared among the HD DVRs. I can still watch HD DVRs content on my PCs with DirecTV2PC. In my opinion, DVRs are the only way to go. Why give up the opportunity for additional recording capacity/funtionality.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

The great thing about directv is that the monthly costs for a dvr or non dvr is IDENTICAL, so you could run as many dvrs and slaves as you want, in any combination, it won't change your monthly bill. The only cost difference is the upfront fees. 

You have 7 tv's. Assuming you went with whole hmoe system your monthly fees for receivers and mrv would be...

dvr - 7
mrv - 3
7 receivers (1 free, other 6 per unit lease fee) 30

So your looking at 40 a month to have a receiver of some sort that is capable of doing MRV at every location. 

However, I would suggest running one receiver for your detached garage/studio, and slave the second tv out there off the one receiver out there. that would save you 5 a month

You could also do the same principal for the other 2 sd units in your house, by slaving them off your hd units in the house, assuming you never need to have all them on different channels, you don't do that now obviously. That would save you another 10 a month.

So you could actually do everything for 25 a month and have 4 dvrs if you wanted giving you 8 tuners to record from, or as little as 1 dvr and 3 slaves.. Many routes you can go.... But you could watch anythign you record on any tv.


----------



## Snydley (Mar 30, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> The great thing about directv is that the monthly costs for a dvr or non dvr is IDENTICAL, so you could run as many dvrs and slaves as you want, in any combination, it won't change your monthly bill. The only cost difference is the upfront fees.
> 
> You have 7 tv's. Assuming you went with whole hmoe system your monthly fees for receivers and mrv would be...
> 
> ...


So let's see if I can figure this out,(with your help):
1. A DVR,(since it costs the same), for the studio, and split the signal to both TVs, that's 1 DVR,( both TVs are SD CRT TVs),
2. An HD DVR in the new den in the basement ,(HD TV there), split the signal with the computer room,(SD), that's 2 DVRs
3. Another HD DVR in the bedroom,(HD TV) and split the signal with the kitchen TV,(SD), that's 3 DVRs
4. 1 more DVR for living room,(HD there), that one's by itself.
That's 4 DVRs covering 7 TVs. That works for me!
Now how do I make it so I can watch any DVR on any TV? Is that even possible? Is this where the whole house DVR comes in?
What model DVRs should I ask, err, INSIST on? If I'm gonna give up my many years of Dish Networks, I'm GONNA get the latest and greatest Directv equipment, guaranteed, or I'll just stay with Dish. I have no problem signing a 2 year agreement, AS LONG AS I get the equipment I want.
Also how can I get a guarantee that I'll get that equipment? I read messages on here where Direct has promised certain equipment to people and NOT delivered it?
I hear mention of the H24, are these the DVRs I want?
Do I need the whole house DVR, or is it possible to share the content from the different DVRs on all TVs without it?
My whole house and studio are wired with RG6, that's how I share content with the 2 DVRs I have from Dish now. I have the signals from both Dish DVRs joined together through a splitter, modulated to different channels, to make a coaxial signal "bus" and connect all of the TVs' coax inputs to that. DVR1 has 2 channels, and DVR2 has 2. I just tune whatever TV I want to watch to the channel that corresponds with the DVR I want to watch, and use that receiver's remote,(actually I have extra). I would like to do something similar, similar in that I would like to be able to watch whatever DVR I want on whatever TV I happen to be in front of at the time. How does Direct handle this?
Oh, and 1 last thing. I want to lease this equipment, that's what I do now. Any problem with that? What kind of repair service do they have? Right now, if something goes wrong with my Dish stuff, I call up explain the problem, and once they figure out that I REALLY DO have faulty equipment they send me another receiver and I unhook the one I have, install the new one, box up the old one with the prepaid shipping label, and call UPS to come get it. Does Direct have something similar?

Thanks for all your help, EVERYONE!! I'm really serious about doing this, but I don't know Direct's equipment and need help figuring out WHAT I need to ask for.
Snyde


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Snydley said:


> So let's see if I can figure this out,(with your help):
> 1. A DVR,(since it costs the same), for the studio, and split the signal to both TVs, that's 1 DVR,( both TVs are SD CRT TVs),
> 2. An HD DVR in the new den in the basement ,(HD TV there), split the signal with the computer room,(SD), that's 2 DVRs
> 3. Another HD DVR in the bedroom,(HD TV) and split the signal with the kitchen TV,(SD), that's 3 DVRs
> ...


Yep, so far so good.


> Now how do I make it so I can watch any DVR on any TV? Is that even possible? Is this where the whole house DVR comes in?


Yes, whole home, or MRV, allows each unit to view recordings from the others. Obviously TV's that are sharing a DVR are watching the same thing.


> What model DVRs should I ask, err, INSIST on? If I'm gonna give up my many years of Dish Networks, I'm GONNA get the latest and greatest Directv equipment, guaranteed, or I'll just stay with Dish. I have no problem signing a 2 year agreement, AS LONG AS I get the equipment I want.
> Also how can I get a guarantee that I'll get that equipment? I read messages on here where Direct has promised certain equipment to people and NOT delivered it?
> I hear mention of the H24, are these the DVRs I want?


There is no way that I know of to guarantee a specific model number when you get it from DirecTV. This has the potential of being your deal killer.


> Do I need the whole house DVR, or is it possible to share the content from the different DVRs on all TVs without it?


You need the whole home/MRV intallation/service.


> My whole house and studio are wired with RG6, that's how I share content with the 2 DVRs I have from Dish now. I have the signals from both Dish DVRs joined together through a splitter, modulated to different channels, to make a coaxial signal "bus" and connect all of the TVs' coax inputs to that. DVR1 has 2 channels, and DVR2 has 2. I just tune whatever TV I want to watch to the channel that corresponds with the DVR I want to watch, and use that receiver's remote,(actually I have extra). I would like to do something similar, similar in that I would like to be able to watch whatever DVR I want on whatever TV I happen to be in front of at the time. How does Direct handle this?


For standard def TV's, you can modulate and mix the signals. However the DirecTV HD DVRs do not provide a modulated output so you will need external rf modulators to do that. I modulate all of my receivers/DVRs (and security cameras) and mix the signal and send to all TV's, but that is totally outside of, and beyond, what the DirecTV equipment can do.


> Oh, and 1 last thing. I want to lease this equipment, that's what I do now. Any problem with that? What kind of repair service do they have?


It will be leased. Without the protection plan, you will pay $20 for shipping for a replacement. With the protection plan, you pay nothing.


----------



## Snydley (Mar 30, 2007)

Everything to this point sounds great.



> For standard def TV's, you can modulate and mix the signals. However the DirecTV HD DVRs do not provide a modulated output so you will need external rf modulators to do that. I modulate all of my receivers/DVRs (and security cameras) and mix the signal and send to all TV's, but that is totally outside of, and beyond, what the DirecTV equipment can do.


I don't necessarily need modulated outputs, I just mentioned that because that's how I do it with Dish. The important thing is for me to be able to watch any DVR's content on any TV. If I can do it with Directv's whole house DVR system then I won't bother with setting it up the way I have it now.



> It will be leased. Without the protection plan, you will pay $20 for shipping for a replacement. With the protection plan, you pay nothing.


That sounds good. If Direct's DVRs are anything like Dish's I'll need it. I've had to swap 2 or 3 VIP622s out over the years, and the cost would be prohibitive for me without it.
The deal breaker will be me being able to get the equipment I want GUARANTEED! If I'm gonna give them what they want,(a signed 2 year agreement), then they're gonna give me what I want. If not then I can forget all about it. 
I guess I'll have to call a dealer(s) when I'm ready and see what kind of deal I can make.
Thanks,
Snyde


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

The only way I know of to guarantee with ease what your going to get, (hr24's do basically the exact same things as the other HR's, but are faster) is to actually get them yourself from somewhere online. The key there is that you may not get anything on the discounts for equipment that you would get if you order directly from directv.. That is more of a depends on the situation and how lucky you are.


----------



## Snydley (Mar 30, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> The only way I know of to guarantee with ease what your going to get, (hr24's do basically the exact same things as the other HR's, but are faster) is to actually get them yourself from somewhere online. The key there is that you may not get anything on the discounts for equipment that you would get if you order directly from directv.. That is more of a depends on the situation and how lucky you are.


Well the more I dig into this the more I'm not liking what I see. Even though DirecTv advertises "no equipment to buy", in order for me to lease 2 HD DVRs, an HD receiver, and an SD receiver,(the minimum I would settle for,(absolutely need at least 2 DVRs)), I would have to pay a $198. equipment fee. I'm not willing to do that when this whole thing started when I was looking for an alternative to having to sign a new 2 year agreement with Dish to be able to lease a 3rd HD DVR,($17. extra a month). That's starting to sound like the smartest choice for me.
It seems when you start up with Satellite TV both companies want "equipment fees",(I spent $300. on a VIP622 with Dish years ago), and once you pay for one you're kinda locked into that company unless you want to pay the equipment fee again with the new company, or buy your own.
What Direct has to offer at this time is not worth me shelling out another $198. for new equipment.
Thanks for your help,
Snyde


----------



## narcolept (Mar 1, 2007)

Snydley said:


> Well the more I dig into this the more I'm not liking what I see. Even though DirecTv advertises "no equipment to buy", in order for me to lease 2 HD DVRs, an HD receiver, and an SD receiver,(the minimum I would settle for,(absolutely need at least 2 DVRs)), I would have to pay a $198. equipment fee. I'm not willing to do that when this whole thing started when I was looking for an alternative to having to sign a new 2 year agreement with Dish to be able to lease a 3rd HD DVR,($17. extra a month). That's starting to sound like the smartest choice for me.


You're going to do what you want, but..

$17 x 24 for 3rd DVR from Dish = $408

Taking into account the $5 in extra receiver fees after the first box, and not the DVR fees, you're looking at about $140 in savings for Dish, over 2 years for receivers. For most people, that's close enough to take a look at what provider offers the package/features you want and just go with that.

Also, If you haven't already, it's worth calling up a few times and seeing if you can find a CSR that'll help you out. I don't think your pricing jives with their current offers.

From what I see, First HD DVR would be free, plus free HD box. The SD box, they're not going to charge you for that. That means you're paying the full $198 for the second DVR. A quick call should get that knocked down to at least $99. If that's the case, then you're at the same price over 2 years as compared to the 3rd DVR for dish.

That's only comparing the 3 IRDs that aren't the primary to the THIRD DVR you're talking about adding with Dish. For me, if a third DVR was going to cost me as much around $100 less over two years than three IRDs from another provider, my shoes would catch on fire on my way out the door.

That's just me though.


----------



## Tom_S (Apr 9, 2002)

Snydley said:


> Well the more I dig into this the more I'm not liking what I see. Even though DirecTv advertises "no equipment to buy", in order for me to lease 2 HD DVRs, an HD receiver, and an SD receiver,(the minimum I would settle for,(absolutely need at least 2 DVRs)), I would have to pay a $198. equipment fee. I'm not willing to do that when this whole thing started when I was looking for an alternative to having to sign a new 2 year agreement with Dish to be able to lease a 3rd HD DVR,($17. extra a month). That's starting to sound like the smartest choice for me.
> It seems when you start up with Satellite TV both companies want "equipment fees",(I spent $300. on a VIP622 with Dish years ago), and once you pay for one you're kinda locked into that company unless you want to pay the equipment fee again with the new company, or buy your own.
> What Direct has to offer at this time is not worth me shelling out another $198. for new equipment.
> Thanks for your help,
> Snyde


Not for nothing, but you are talking about 4 receivers, plus a new dish and setup. expecting everything for free is a little silly. Yeah they may advertise "No equipment to buy" but that doesn't mean you can get a dozen, or even four, receivers for free! Those things aint cheap to build y'know.


----------



## Snydley (Mar 30, 2007)

Tom_S said:


> Not for nothing, but you are talking about 4 receivers, plus a new dish and setup. expecting everything for free is a little silly. Yeah they may advertise "No equipment to buy" but that doesn't mean you can get a dozen, or even four, receivers for free! Those things aint cheap to build y'know.


I don't know that I was "expecting it free" as much as it just didn't occur to me.
BUT, that's another reason why if I was gonna give up Dish for Direct AND pay $198. I'd have to be guaranteed the equipment I wanted or I wouldn't switch. As far as that goes, I'm going on vacation for 2 weeks Mon. so I'm not even gonna think about it 'till after then. 
Snyde


----------



## Snydley (Mar 30, 2007)

narcolept said:


> You're going to do what you want, but..
> 
> $17 x 24 for 3rd DVR from Dish = $408
> 
> ...


Those are all valid points. I think part of my hesitation is also fear of the unknown. I know the Dish equipment and leaping into something new, paying $198, or $99., signing a new 2 year contract, losing one of my favorite channels, Palladia, and losing 1T of programming from my external drive,(Direct has that don't they?), has got me dragging my heals a little. It's not like I'm new to Satellite TV and am paying the equipment fees for the 1st time, and giving up nothing . It'd be different too if I was a "Sports" guy, which I'm not, since what I've seen Direct has more Sports choices than Dish.
That's not even a factor for me. I guess when I get back from vacation I'll have to make a decision. 
Thank you, and everyone else, for all the helpful advise!
Snyde


----------



## BAHitman (Oct 24, 2007)

Snydley said:


> Those are all valid points. I think part of my hesitation is also fear of the unknown. I know the Dish equipment and leaping into something new, paying $198, or $99., signing a new 2 year contract, losing one of my favorite channels, Palladia, and losing 1T of programming from my external drive,(Direct has that don't they?), has got me dragging my heals a little. It's not like I'm new to Satellite TV and am paying the equipment fees for the 1st time, and giving up nothing . It'd be different too if I was a "Sports" guy, which I'm not, since what I've seen Direct has more Sports choices than Dish.
> That's not even a factor for me. I guess when I get back from vacation I'll have to make a decision.
> Thank you, and everyone else, for all the helpful advise!
> Snyde


I have palladia. CH 567. As for the external storage, you can put external drives onthe HD DVR's, but it replaces the onboard drive. I have 3 of my DVR's with bigger HDD's. 2 w/ 2TB, and 1 with 1TB. in total i have 6 DVR's.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

Snydley said:


> Well the more I dig into this the more I'm not liking what I see. Even though DirecTv advertises "no equipment to buy", in order for me to lease 2 HD DVRs, an HD receiver, and an SD receiver,(the minimum I would settle for,(absolutely need at least 2 DVRs)), I would have to pay a $198. equipment fee. I'm not willing to do that when this whole thing started when I was looking for an alternative to having to sign a new 2 year agreement with Dish to be able to lease a 3rd HD DVR,($17. extra a month). That's starting to sound like the smartest choice for me.
> It seems when you start up with Satellite TV both companies want "equipment fees",(I spent $300. on a VIP622 with Dish years ago), and once you pay for one you're kinda locked into that company unless you want to pay the equipment fee again with the new company, or buy your own.
> What Direct has to offer at this time is not worth me shelling out another $198. for new equipment.
> Thanks for your help,
> Snyde


As an FYI, the only SD box compatible with MRV/Whole-Home is the R22, and it is for the most part, discontinued. If you want to watch anything from anywhere, you need to have HD DVRs and HD receivers, unless you can get your hands on an R22.


----------



## narcolept (Mar 1, 2007)

David Ortiz said:


> As an FYI, the only SD box compatible with MRV/Whole-Home is the R22, and it is for the most part, discontinued. If you want to watch anything from anywhere, you need to have HD DVRs and HD receivers, unless you can get your hands on an R22.


 I believe that frontline sales they'll easily go one HR2X + 2 H2X without much of a fight, so getting the second HD receiver instead of a D1* for MRV shouldn't be that big of an issue.

Especially to pull a sub from E*. I just signed up w/ DirecTV again, and in the 5 months since I cancelled, I've gotten one letter per week offering to pay my verizon/dish/whatever ETF if I'd come back..


----------



## Snydley (Mar 30, 2007)

narcolept said:


> I believe that frontline sales they'll easily go one HR2X + 2 H2X without much of a fight, so getting the second HD receiver instead of a D1* for MRV shouldn't be that big of an issue.
> 
> Especially to pull a sub from E*. I just signed up w/ DirecTV again, and in the 5 months since I cancelled, I've gotten one letter per week offering to pay my verizon/dish/whatever ETF if I'd come back..


Just signed up, cancelled from who, Dish? ETF, what's that?

Frontline Sales, are they a DirecTv dealer? Do you have their website address or phone number?

Thanks,
Snyde


----------



## Snydley (Mar 30, 2007)

BAHitman said:


> I have palladia. CH 567. As for the external storage, you can put external drives onthe HD DVR's, but it replaces the onboard drive. I have 3 of my DVR's with bigger HDD's. 2 w/ 2TB, and 1 with 1TB. in total i have 6 DVR's.


I guess I must have missed Palladia when I was looking over the channels, glad to see they offer it, it's one I watch regularly.
If you have a bunch of stuff recorded on the onboard drive and you decide to add an external is there a way to transfer your data from the onboard to the external or do you have to watch it or transfer it to a DVD recorder first?
Thanks,
Snyde


----------



## narcolept (Mar 1, 2007)

Snydley said:


> Just signed up, cancelled from who, Dish? ETF, what's that?
> 
> Frontline Sales, are they a DirecTv dealer? Do you have their website address or phone number?
> 
> ...


From Comcast, I'm saying that I got letters every week offering to pay an ETF if I had one to come back, so it's not out of the realm of possibility that they'd offer a current Dish sub more than an average joe to get them.

By "front line sales", I just meant the standard rep you get on the phone when calling the general 800 number. Nothing special.


----------

